# Je n'arrive pas à mettre un film sur mon Ipod classique



## Eliise (18 Mai 2011)

Sur itunes quand je suis dans la bibliothèque "films" et que je mets "fichier""ajouter le fichier à la bibliothèque" et que je veux ouvrir le film que je veux mettre il ne se passe rien. Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il faut faire ?


----------



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

Coucou, au début, j'avais le même problème avec mon Ipod mais j'ai tout compris. Si tes films sont au format "AVI" c'est normal que sa ne marche pas. Il faut les convertir en "Mp4" avec un logiciel Gratuit qui s'appelle "Videora Ipod Nano Converter". Il est un peu difficile a utiliser au début car il n'existe pas en français mais si tu n'arrive pas a t'en servir, je t'expliquerais, y'a pas de soucis.

Le lien : http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/download.php

Si tu y arrives dès le début, tu auras donc ton film en "Mp4", après, je suppose que tu connais le reste a faire..


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

Ou sinon utilise iSquint très simple d'utilisation  http://www.google.fr/search?q=isquint&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=fr&client=safari


----------



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

Vallle a dit:


> Ou sinon utilise iSquint très simple d'utilisation  http://www.google.fr/search?q=isquint&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=fr&client=safari



C'est quoi un iSquint ?


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

C:est pour convertir les vidéos .... Et c'est extrêmement simple d'utilisation


----------



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

Je connais pas..


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

LOL tu ne peux pas tout connaitre


----------



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

Avec tout ce que j'ai cherché sur internet, sa m'étonnes  Tout sa pour dire que y'a ma solution chiante et ta solution que je vais tester la prochaine fois


----------



## Eliise (19 Mai 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses mais en fait isquint je n'arrive pas a le télécharger et Videora Ipod Nano Converter je ne comprends rien surtout que je n'arrive pas a voir de quel format est mon film, vous le voyez où ?


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

Generalement les films sont en .AVI .. A moins que ton film vienne d'un DVD ???

Lol pourtant iSquint est plutôt très simple d'utilisation


----------



## Eliise (19 Mai 2011)

Oui en fait c'est bon j'ai trouvé le format mais iSquint c'est pas que je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser mais c'est que ça ne veut pas le télécharger mais je vais rééssayer  Et Videora Ipod Nano Converter je ne comprends pas comment il faut faire


----------



## Black-Girly (4 Juin 2011)

&#9788; 1 : Tu ouvre Vidéora (Jusque la, pas de soucis)

&#9788; 2 : Tout en haut, tu devrais NORMALEMENT voir des onglet : "Home" - "Convert" - "Setting" - "Help" (Au pire, met le dernier onglet de côté si j'explique mal..) Tu sélectionne "Convert".

&#9788; 3 : Tu as ensuite d'autre onglets qui s'affichent.. "Progress" - "Vidéo File" - "Downloads" - "Console". Tu choisis "Vidéo File"

&#9788; 4 : Ils vont te proposer deux façons de convertir ton film:
_ Normal Mode (Si tu ne parle pas le jargon technique des vidéos etc..)
_ Power Mode (Si en fait, tu parles couramment le langage technique et que tu l'utilise dans ta vie courante tellement tu aimes..!)

Je t'explique en choisissant le "Normal Mode" donc tu fais ce que je te dis! 
&#9788; 5 : Tu as un cadre blanc en bas avec écris "Step 1". Clique sur "Select File" et choisis ton film!

&#9788; 6 : "Step 2" Tu choisis le dossier ou iras ton film une fois convertit.

&#9788; 7 : "Step 3" Tu lui donne un p'tit nom (Roger..?)

&#9788; 8 : "Step 4" Tu sélectionne les options (Elles sont faites pour choisir de quelle qualité sera ton film)

Si tu met le curseur partout vers la gauche, il sera plus vite convertit mais de mauvais qualité.
Si tu opte pour la bonne qualité, sa sera très long mais ta patiente sera récompensée.
Quand t'as fini, tu met "Next".

&#9788; 9 : En bas a droite, un bouton "Start Converting" apparaîtras. Clique dessus et le tour est joué!


----------



## Eliise (7 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup c'est très gentil de ta part de m'avoir tout bien expliquer !


----------

